# Weight of your Chi



## MaisysMom (Mar 9, 2011)

I know chihuahua's can range from 2-12 lbs in weight, and the AKC says a chi can't be over 6lbs. I was wondering thou how much your chi's weigh.

My Maisy is an 8 pounder. She is by no means a small chi in length or height either though. Her vet said that she would ideally be in the 7-7.5lb range. We're working on her extra 1/2 lb.

So, what does your chi come in at on the scale?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Weight really doesn't have much to do with size as Chi's also come in different body frames/shapes/body condition. But as far as numbers all of mine are at their "ideal weight" & weigh in at:

*8lbs (Milo)
*7lbs (Matilda)
*6lbs (Marley)
*5lbs (Mari--she actually should be 4.5 but just had pups a couple months ago & is still loosing some puppy weight)
*4.5lbs (Maya)
*4.5lbs (Maxie)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bu - 11 lbs. after losing a lb., still has more to go
Ernie - 6lbs. after losing a lb., still has more to go
Briscoe - 7 lbs.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Tyson almost but not quite 5lb could loose a smidge but not much lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila is 5 lbs.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Bailey ...8lbs
Mia....7lbs
Addy....5.5 lbs
Lacey 1lb 10 oz


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody weighs 5 pounds.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Xena (chi/min pin mix) 11 pounds
Reggie 8.8 pounds (needs to lose about 2 pounds, gained after neuter)
Gonzo 5 pound 14 oz.
Lexxi 8 pounds
Tico 4 pounds 11 oz.
Twiggy 2 pounds 12 oz.
Smoke 6 pounds 8 oz.
Billy 5 pounds 4 oz.
Delilah 4 pounds 8 oz.
(In order of their pics in the siggy)

Pepper 4 pounds 4 oz. (In avitar)


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

My Bella is 4.6lb, I'd put a pic on but only just getting used to posting words.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Smeagol is 4 lbs, 4.5 lbs with full stomach.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I think mine are at a good weight for each of them (Bizkit could actually weigh more).

Mia (almost 21 mos) and Skylar (almost 14 mos) 5 lbs. and couple ounces each.
Bizkit 3.9 lbs. (almost 9 yrs)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ is 5 pounds
Bijou is 3 pounds give or take a couple oz 
Breloque is 2 pounds 12 oz currently at 6 mos


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bella is 4.88 lbs and Izzie is 2.63 lbs. Not full grown though, only 4 months old.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy is 3.5 lbs
Fern is 3.5 lbs
Willow is close to 10 lbs and still on a diet  slowly but surely. She has lost 1 lb. She should be 8lbs.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chiquita is 4 years old and weighs 7lbs.
Ginger is 2 years old and weighs 4 lbs.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

ava weighs 11lbs ( major weight gain from meds)
Quark weighs 7lbs
Lola 3.5lbs


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Midna is 7 lbs, she just got down to her good weight and I'm so proud of her <3
Pepper is 4 pounds, still trying to get some fat on her
Coco is 3.3 pounds at 7 months
Kashi is 1.2 pounds at 9 weeks
Moka is 1.12 pounds at 9 weeks


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel is 10.5 lbs.

Trigger is 6.6 lbs.

Bryco is 4.25-4.5 lbs. Depends on day.

Oakley is 3.4 lbs.

Asia is 2 lb 7 oz, she is 16 weeks old. Will probably be around a 5 lb adult 

Leah is 2 lb 2 oz, she is 16 weeks old. Will probably be around a 4 lb adult


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy weighs in at a whopping 3.5 pounds at 6.5 months old!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster is almost 5 pounds hes long legged and slim i love him exactly that way


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyn is 8lbs & 9 months, vet said neutering will pile on the pounds.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy 5.5lbs
Pixie 4lbs
Darcy 4.5lbs
Poppy 5.5lbs
Paige 4lbs


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie weighs 7 lbs.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley at 17 months is 2.5 lbs


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi will be 4 yrs in June and weighs 3 lbs 2 oz and is on the chunky side, LOL
Yoshi is 6 yrs old and weighs 3 lbs 12 oz


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey just turned 3 years old and weighs 4lbs


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

glyndwr said:


> Glyn is 8lbs & 9 months, vet said neutering will pile on the pounds.


Every dog is different so just stay vigilant about keeping him trim.

I'm not sure Godrics exact weight, but he actually lost weight after his neuter and is still a very thin chi but other dogs are prone to gain. He's probably somewhere in the 8-9lb range, maybe even more but still looks skinny for his body - he's a dense one!

Gretel is a healthy 5.5lb as of last weigh in.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Just had them weighed today.

Roo - 4.4 pounds
Pip 5.0 pounds


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is 10 months and 6 lbs...I'm sure she'll gain a bit more weight before she stops growing.

Pedro is a Chi/terrier mix, and he weighs 10 lbs.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Faith will be 6 years old in May and she's 6.3 lbs.
Glory turned 4 years old in December and she's 6.9 lbs.
Both of mine are in perfect shape.

My mom has a 6 year old chi in perfect shape who is 7 lbs.

My mother in law has 3 very obese chichuahuas.
One should be 4 lbs and weighs 8.5 lbs!
One should be 3 lbs and weighs 4 lbs.
And her last one should be 8 lbs and weighs 13 lbs.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy is an estimated 10 years old and weighed in at 8.5 pounds at his last vet visit in December. However, he has lost a little meat off of his ribs and his stomach looks a bit more trim since we got him on a better diet so I wouldn't be surprised if he's lost a half pound or so.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

salems a bit pudgy at around 7.5 i think he should be about 5-6, duke is now around 5.5 which he came to me underweight but is probably at his ideal weight now. although i think another .5 lbs wouldn't hurt, but then i hate feeling bones -_- so 5.5 he stays lol.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good news, Gretel was sick at her last weigh in of 5.5 and the doctor says she's a fantastic 6.0 as of today :] healthy little girl.

My behemoth looks bigger than he is, as of last weigh he was 7.8 before his neuter and 7.1 today :]


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't realise Chihuahuas weights varied so much! Peanut is 7 months old and weighs 3.85lbs (1.75kg)


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion weighed 4.5 lbs when he was neutered.. I think he is close to 5 now and is 8 months. I know he doesn't weigh more than 5.5 lbs because I compared him to a full bag of Orijen...

Penny is 9 weeks and weighs about 1lb. She will be weighed next week at her vet appointment.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There are chis on this board (even those that are not crosses) that weigh between 2-12 pounds at full grown. Mine in the past had always been 5-6 pounds so that is what I am used to so it was fun coming here and seeing the wees and the beautiful bigger dogs. 

My girls are 7 months and almost 8 months and they weigh 3.2 pounds and 3.4 pounds respectively. They will likely be 4 pounds, give or take, at full grown.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Fudge weigh almost 9lbs, but he is a big boy as well


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Evie weighed in today at 1 lb and 14 ounces at age 14 weeks :love7:


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Prada is 3.5lbs
and Gucci is still young, but he weighs 2.13lbs he is estimated to be around 3.5lbs too


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls are about to hit their 1/2 Birthday, and they are now about 3.2 lbs and 6.4 lbs. Bella is exactly double her sister's weight.. lol.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Pablo's 13.2 lbs. He's two Chis!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

widogmom said:


> Pablo's 13.2 lbs. He's two Chis!


That is hilarious! He is just that much more cuteness to love!


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Isabelle is a little over 6 months and weighs 4.4lbs. She still has a tonne of puppy fat to lose that she is carrying.
The Chi Growth Chart was tracking her to be like 8lbs, just proves how wrong it can be sometimes!
My breeder said she would be around this weight at 6 months so I think this proves a good breeder knows their stock better than the charts.


----------

